# Insurance for a Hearse



## julee (5 Dec 2007)

i want a Hearse how do i go about getting insurance for it


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

Presumably you call a motor insurance broker or underwriter and ask for a quote?


----------



## julee (5 Dec 2007)

ive rang a few but they dont do Hearses


----------



## Satanta (5 Dec 2007)

julee said:


> ive rang a few but they dont do Hearses


I'd assume try a few more and see if you've more luck.

Might be worth looking on the windscreen of a few of the local hearses to see who they are insured with.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

Will you be using this hearse for work as an undertaker or as private transport? This may make a difference when applying for insurance.


----------



## julee (5 Dec 2007)

for myself so private transport


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

Might be worth making this clear when looking for quotes - just in case they automatically assume that you are an undertaker looking for insurance for work purposes? I would have thought that most motor insurance brokers would be able to find you at least one, if not more, quotes in this situation?


----------



## julee (5 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that


----------



## Bgirl (5 Dec 2007)

Axa insure hearses.


----------



## ailbhe (5 Dec 2007)

We have a few insured with Hibernian but I think they are only done through brokers. Not sure about private use either. All ours are funeral directors.


----------



## julee (5 Dec 2007)

Bgirl said:


> Axa insure hearses.


 
thanks il try that one


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Dec 2007)

Keep in mind that Askaboutmoney is an Irish site, so the responses/advice you get here may not apply in England.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2007)

Good point. I never noticed the original poster's location.


----------

